# Admin of inj and office visit



## JCampbell (Aug 18, 2009)

Pt was seen by our physician for dm and htn. They also received a B12 injection. Our office has always billed just the e/m code and the drug. Is this correct or should we be charging out the admin fee along w/ the e/m code and drug?

Thanks!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Aug 18, 2009)

I would charge the administration fee along with the E/M code and drug code.  Some carriers do require modifier 25 on the E/M. 

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 20, 2009)

In the summer of 06 a bulletin was released which cstated that it is appropriate to charge the admin fee for an injection along with the office visit and you do need to append the 25 modifier to the office vist level.


----------

